# eye brook reservoir, Leics, Aug15



## The Wombat (Aug 9, 2015)

*Explore with JuJu, KM Punk & Lost Explorer on a beautiful summers day.

This place exceeded expectations; the scale of the overflow is epic. Being under the actual overflow vents, at the bottom of the reservoir level gives you a sense of impending doom. If water were to be cascading out those vents whilst you were under it; it would be surely be curtains. Fortunately water levels in the lake were low.

Thanks to KM Punk for this one.*

The reservoir was formed by the damming of the Eye Brook. It was built between 1937 and 1940 by Stewarts & Lloyds to supply water to their Corby steel works, now part of Tata Steel, formerly Corus. During the Second World War it was used in May 1943 as a practice site for the Dambuster raids, standing in for the Möhne Reservoir; a plaque commemorates this.
































the impending sense of doom










the outflow










the outflow stretches on for some distance










And finally, The Lake






thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice one wombat..I enjoyed that and great pics..


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome structure.Great shots and thanks for showing.


----------



## smiler (Aug 10, 2015)

I enjoyed that wombat, Lovely Pics, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks guys 

Not everyone's cup of tea, but it is an epic structure this


----------

